# First pork butt.



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi my first attempt at a pork butt, with my new grill. Started at 8. Cooked about 4 hrs at 230-250. Probed it im at 136 it. Just starting to get use to controlling temp and patience as well. ( hardest park for me. I even wrote "if you are peeking, heat is leaking." In my smoker journel. Always refer back to it when i star getting anxious.Lol).


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

Sounds like a great start !


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ darthbane1
__ Jan 24, 2016


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

My temp is climbing pretty fast now. 142. 5 hours in.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

I've had butts do that before...  You'll likely hit the stall here shortly.  Ya gonna wrap or just let it push thru ?


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Can i wrap it and just put it in oven at 165?


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

165it


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 24, 2016)

darthbane1 said:


> Can i wrap it and just put it in oven at 165?


You can wrap but it likley won't get the outside bark layer so many love. What internal temp are you going for? You are making pulled pork yes?


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I was going to wrap at 165, pull at about 200. Yea making pulled pork.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 24, 2016)

Good deal, 200 IT should be OK to pull - Sometimes when people start out on butts the don't go to a high enough IT and then they get bummed out on why their PP didn't turn out good. It's all about IT and patience... or patience and IT. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Show us some pics of the PP masterpiece!


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sure will thanks


----------



## tamric (Jan 24, 2016)

How big is the pork butt? the last one I did was around  8.5 lbs. and took 17 hours in the smoker at  225 to 235 degrees.

I have better temp control after building my smoke shack to keep wind and weather more of a non factor. I like the rubs with brown sugar as a part, ended up with a good bark.

have fun

Rick


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

7.07 lbs. i have a brinkman dual gas smoker. This is my 4 th smoke with it. Im at 154 now about 6 hrs in.


----------



## tamric (Jan 24, 2016)

Sounds good, get ready for the stall. I try to pull between 200 and 205 degrees and had excellent results. It takes patience the first one I did I thought it would never get there, but boy was it good. We ate late that day.


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Whats the signs of the stall?


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Do i wait till after the stall to wrap or do i wrap at stall. Is it always 165 it that it stalls?


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 24, 2016)

darthbane1 said:


> Whats the signs of the stall?


The stall is when the IT temp climbs and then stops, it seems like the IT just stopped and the temp does not move up: (Stallled)

You just have to wait, and wait, and wait. Then, usually when your not looking, the temp starts to move up again. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't wrap mine, but I think most wrap around 165F, that will work fine.

Just an FYI, this thread would normally be posted in the Pork Forum. No Problemo though!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sry new to this forum. It's awesome though


----------



## tamric (Jan 24, 2016)

Me too I'm very new to the forum. Glad its here I don't know anyone else that is in to smoking.


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I would have been lost without it.


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 25, 2016)

How did your butt ever turn out? Looks like you was off to a good start...


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 25, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ darthbane1
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 25, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ darthbane1
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 25, 2016)

I got it up to 201 IT. Took it off n put in cooler wrapped in towels let sit for hour or so. Then unwrapped it dumped all juices in bowl. When i took it out of the tin foil it fell apart bone slide out on its own too. Its was awesome. Doing two for Super Bowl Sunday .


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh yeah i put the juice in fridge. Waited till today and scraped fat off top and put in on meat reheated it in the over. Im going to have pulled pork coming out of my ears. Mmmmm


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks good!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks real good!

Can't beat a PP sammie!!

Al


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking good @darthbane1! I included a link to a post I made with the process I use for smoking pork butts.  Pulled pork is one of my absolute favorite things to eat especially since there are so many leftovers.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156428/pork-butt-temp-stall/20#post_1528407


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2016)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a warm sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

